# Tortoise drawing!



## Ebillan (Sep 28, 2011)

Did this in my sketchbook for school, I thought you guys might like it~


----------



## Guggie (Sep 28, 2011)

Ebillan said:


> Did this in my sketchbook for school, I thought you guys might like it~



Wow - that's really impressive. Is it from a photo or just your imagination?


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 28, 2011)

Very cool...


----------



## morloch (Sep 28, 2011)

That's awesome!! Frame it!!


----------



## Ebillan (Sep 28, 2011)

Guggie said:


> Ebillan said:
> 
> 
> > Did this in my sketchbook for school, I thought you guys might like it~
> ...



It was half and half~

Thanks, everyone c:


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 28, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 28, 2011)

wayyy better than my little doodle!!  great shading! i can never get that smooth with out qtips.


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 28, 2011)

That is a GREAT picture! I bet that would make an amazing tattoo! You are a talented artist!!


----------



## Redstrike (Sep 28, 2011)

I wish I could draw like that, beautiful work!


----------



## Ebillan (Sep 28, 2011)

chase thorn said:


> wayyy better than my little doodle!!  great shading! i can never get that smooth with out qtips.



I used a smudge-stick to make everything all nice and smooth~


@Anthony
Ooh, ideas! Maybe I should design a tortoise tattoo, I like this idea... ;D


----------



## jjbird60 (Sep 28, 2011)

Way better than I could ever do


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 28, 2011)

Run with it!!! I'm serious, that would really look bad ***!!! 



Ebillan said:


> chase thorn said:
> 
> 
> > wayyy better than my little doodle!!  great shading! i can never get that smooth with out qtips.
> ...


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 28, 2011)

that looks great!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 28, 2011)

nice drawing. you have talent!!


----------



## ascott (Sep 28, 2011)

I am with Anthony on that "bad ***" thought....I have been looking for an image that catches the strength and dignity of a tortoise and that is purely phenomenal... it may just appear as a thread of a bad *** variation of a new tattoo....


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow!!! That is amazing!!! You are VERY talented!!!! LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## african cake queen (Sep 29, 2011)

hi, its very nice. i only doodle.'lol' lindy


----------

